# live bait.



## MrDr JOHNSON (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my first post so ill try to make it a helpful one. 
Ive noticed many people asking where to get live shrimp, As most baitshops dont have any. Im not sure if it was a fluke or no, but while castnetting bait lastnight i caught roughly 3 gallons of bay shrimp. all very lively and a great size to eat or use for bait. 
and as for pinfish and croaker to liveline for those bulls, the last couple months since the cold has got rough and bait has been scarce in most places i have found the most reliable spot. 
the shrimp and pinfish were both caught at palafox pier. the entire front wall is good. but the most concentrated area is the left corner. i would guess its because with the harbor right there and a large log just around the corner there is a bit of a current break or (dead zone) so to speak. but the reason isnt important, just the fact there is bait is the main focus. 
i go out to catch bait usually around 8p.m. and have consistently had success over the winter months in this spot. 
just a tip to end with. youll need a pretty long handline. i throw a 13 foot bag net and have about 2 feet of slack left when it hits bottom. (after jumping the rail of course to pull it over the bumpers without getting hung up. thanks for your time. and good luck.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Now there is a great first post! Thanks and Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## MrDr JOHNSON (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks. appreciate the hospitality


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Wish I live closer, but that is very good information. I suspect there are a lot of similar situations as this all along the bay systems but we just don't get out enough in the winter. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Good info! Thanks!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the post and info, what is the bottom like there, any rocks around?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

fyi- Top gun tackle in Orange beach seems to always have live shrimp bought soem yesterday-for me it's not that far away.


----------



## MrDr JOHNSON (Jan 21, 2011)

the bottom is pretty much sand. theres the occasional oyster bed. but other than that its smooth.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Live Shrimp*

Fresh market seafood on 59 and county road 10 had some last Saturday... They usually have some too.. :thumbup:

Fresh Market Seafood 
15849 Alabama 180
Gulf Shores, AL 36542-8227
(251) 967-1732


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks. As a coincidence, in between meetings downtown last week, I tried for a few minutes to catch bait in the same place. Caught a white trout immediately. However, the next day, last Saturday, took my boat to catch live bait, and we had no hits on sabikis and squid although fish showed prominently on the screen. In the winter is it better at night?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great info....last time i bought some shrimp they all were about two inches long 3 doz. x 15 bucks????terrible....


----------

